# NDC on 17000 for Iowa



## audmkn1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi - I've search and can not find the either local or national determination for lesion removal 17000 - it just takes me to the excision cpt codes - if anyone has a copy of this or tell me the magic to find it I would appreciate it.

Thanks!!
Debi:


----------



## jnredwards (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/

this is the link to the medicare coverage database.  
click 'search' on the left hand side of the page.
enter 'lesion removal' in the keywords box and select your geographic region, then click search now.  you should receive related lcd's.


----------



## audmkn1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks - this time it brought up the one I was finding and an additional one that includes the 17000, 17003 cpts - yek - some days I find things on the web easy and others I just cant

Have a great day!!


----------

